# where to buy northstar



## korby_17 (Jan 7, 2011)

i am looking to buy northstar angle handle. i understand northstar went under but i love there handles. also would like to but northstar angle head.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Gday Korby
Here is a link to an Ebay seller that still has some stock. He is in Australia, but I guess if you want one thats not a prob. Hope this helps.
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Northsta...87552100?pt=AU_Hand_Tools&hash=item43a85e2964


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Just a rumour here, but I was yakking to the guy at our supply house today. We got talking about North star. He said the original owner is trying to get the company back off the one he sold it to, some guy in the states. He said not to hold your breath on it, even if all things went right , you could be looking at a year away. And even then............

All hear say, but you never know


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

*Northstar Tools*

Check out Central Construction Materials (Central Builders) in Parksville BC. Albert still has a bit of stock. Was in there today and saw some NS angle heads and other NS goodies. You can email him at [email protected]


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> Just a rumour here, but I was yakking to the guy at our supply house today. We got talking about North star. He said the original owner is trying to get the company back off the one he sold it to, some guy in the states. He said not to hold your breath on it, even if all things went right , you could be looking at a year away. And even then............
> 
> All hear say, but you never know


I heard something along that line as well. Once all the LITIGATION is settled we may see Northstar back up and running. Damn that Litigation stuff...


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

Well..I'm not one to bash anybody in the business because we bash ourselves pretty easily, BUT....I won't go out of my way to look for green or red tools anymore...they have let me down now 2x..my concorde gun or "zook" lasted a hard 15yrs before it retired and my green zook will probably outlive me...way work is right now, I will probably retire before it does

I forsee having to break down and buy new boxes soon because mine are just tired and parts are probably not available..for my style of work and preference, you just can't beat slapping a 7" head in a 10" box and getting the coverage I do before seeing the pump again

If I could find some angle heads that would run half as good as mine, I would jump ship..maybe in this slow time, I can send my northstar 3.5 and columbia 3.5 to columbia and say...hey..make yours run like this.....maybe

while typing this, my brain sparked..im going to call my buddy monday that has a machine shop and see if this "spark" could work


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

http://www.alstapingtools.com/automatictapingtools.aspx
These guys still have some NorthStar tools. I just bought an extendable handle from them. I like it just a tiny bit better than the Columbia handle. But it doesn't last as long as the Columbia.


----------



## MichaelMaguire (Dec 1, 2011)

Korby, you might try Shoemaker Drywall Supplies in Calgary. They had some Northstar stock left a couple months ago. Westtech Taping Tools over in BC might have some left too.


----------

